
Net is a single point labeled G connected to 10 billion destination pages. - gaika
http://www.skrenta.com/2007/01/winnertakeall_google_and_the_t.html
======
ojbyrne
I find that I use google less than a couple of years ago. I think it is
because the quality of destination sites has gone up, so I go directly to a
handful of sites most of the time (admittedly gmail is one, but wikipedia,
techmeme, nytimes, here, and so on). It's not that there's anything wrong with
google, I just find myself searching less.

------
cypress-hill
yahoo could never surrender all ads to google - the govt would never allow a
cartel to control over 90% of web ads

most advertisers also are not interested in an ad cartel, which is why many
continue to spend on yahoo and other ad networks

